# Projekt



## Terfagter (22. November 2004)

Hi,

zur Zeit nehme mit ein Paar anderen Kolegen an einem Wettbewerb von RWE teil. Die Leute, die Gerätschaften usw. haben wir, aber wir suchen noch ein Projekt. Das Projekt sollte in die Richtungen gehen Technik/Elektrotechnik/Umwelt/Automation.
Unser Team setzt sich auch Auszubildenden Elektronikern/Betriebstechnik und Mechatronikern zusammen.

Vieleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiterhelfen mit irgendeinem Tipp...
Bei Fragen oder Antworten, meldet euch bitte unter webmaster@bj-net.org oder unter ICQ: 77167515
Danke

Gruß
Bene


----------

